# 7 Common Myths About Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.med.umich.edu/opm/newspage/2007/hmibs.htmApril 2, 2007 A University of Michigan Health Minute update on important health issues.7 common myths about irritable bowel syndromeU-M expert separates fact from fiction on trigger foods, treatments for IBS ANN ARBOR, MI â€" Will adding fiber to my diet bring relief? Are dairy products really off limits? Is there a way to actually diagnose what I have, or is it all in my head?Those are just some of the many questions asked by people suffering from irritable bowel syndrome, or IBS, an often painful disorder of the lower intestine that causes cramping, abdominal pain, bloating, constipation and diarrhea. While IBS is a common disorder â€" affecting 10 to 15 percent of the U.S. population â€" itâ€™s also one of the most misunderstood among patients and physicians alike, says William D. Chey, M.D., a gastroenterologist at the University of Michigan Health System.â€œThere are a wide spectrum of symptoms that IBS patients can experience, which can make it challenging to diagnose,â€ says Chey, director of the Gastrointestinal Physiology Laboratory in the U-M Division of Gastroenterology. â€œWhile we know diet does play a role in symptoms for many patients with IBS, those trigger foods often vary from person to person.â€To help people with IBS gain a better understanding of the condition and how itâ€™s diagnosed, as well as what foods may trigger symptoms, and the over-the-counter and prescription treatments available, Chey offers these seven tips to help separate IBS fact from fiction.7 common myths â€" and facts â€" about IBS1. MYTH: IBS is psychosomaticFACT: For many years, physicians believed IBS was a psychological condition â€" it only existed in the patientâ€™s head. While some patients with IBS experience depression or anxiety, it is likely that psychological distress or stress worsen IBS, but may not be the primary cause of it.2. MYTH: IBS only affects young womenFACT: Although IBS does tend to occur more frequently in women, Chey says, â€œitâ€™s important that people know that there are many men diagnosed with IBS, and it also affects the elderly. In fact, thereâ€™s some early evidence to suggest that IBS affects 8 to 10 percent of older individuals.â€3. MYTH: IBS is not an important conditionFACT: â€œMany physicians believe that IBS is not an important condition because it does not affect a personâ€™s lifespan,â€ says Chey. While that may be the case, IBS can significantly impact a personâ€™s quality of life and ability to function on a day-to-day basis, and should be taken seriously by doctors and patients alike. 4. MYTH: IBS is related to lactose intoleranceFACT: About a quarter of patients with IBS are also lactose intolerant. However, Chey notes that about a quarter of the general population who donâ€™t have IBS are lactose intolerant as well. So, he says, while lactose intolerance may play a role in some patients, it is not the cause of symptoms in the vast majority of patients with IBS. 5. MYTH: IBS means a lifetime of bland foodFACT: â€œA lot of patients with IBS end up on these very bland diets, and I think most of the time it is not justified,â€ says Chey. Instead, Chey has his patients keep a diary to record all of the food that they eat, and any symptoms they may experience. â€œAt the end of a two week period, itâ€™s possible to get a fairly good idea about whether there are specific trigger foods associated with the onset of symptoms. Those foods then can be easily eliminated from a patientâ€™s diet.â€ Certain foods, however, such as fatty foods, milk products, chocolate, alcohol, caffeine and carbonated drinks are more likely to aggravate symptoms in some IBS patients. 6. MYTH: IBS cannot be accurately diagnosed FACT: Contrary to what some physicians believe, Chey says most patients do not need a lot of medical tests to be diagnosed with IBS. â€œIdentifying the presence of persistent or recurrent abdominal pain in association with altered bowel habits, and excluding warning signs (e.g. new symptoms occurring after age 50, GI bleeding, unexplained weight loss, nocturnal diarrhea, severe or progressively worse symptoms or a family history of colon cancer, inflammatory bowel disease, colon cancer or celiac disease), is enough to accurately diagnose IBS in most patients.â€ 7. MYTH: There are no good treatment options for IBSFACT: Not true, says Chey. With effective counseling, dietary and lifestyle intervention, and use of over-the-counter or prescription medications, IBS can be effectively managed. â€œTreating infrequent or mild symptoms with over-the-counter medication is effective for most patients,â€ he says. â€œIf symptoms are persistent, however, itâ€™s important to see your physician because the excessive use of over-the-counter medications can actually lead to more gastrointestinal symptoms.â€ If symptoms doe not improve with changes in diet and lifestyle, or over-the-counter medications, prescription medications are available for people with IBS. For more information, visit these Web sites: U-M Health Topics A-Z: Irritable bowel syndrome UMHS press release: Exposing the hidden syndrome: Irritable bowelWritten by Krista HopsonUniversity of Michigan Health System1500 E. Medical Center Drive Ann Arbor, MI 48109 734-936-4000© copyright 2007 Regents of the University of Michigan


----------



## 16277 (Feb 11, 2007)

~IBS is psychosomaticFACT: For many years, physicians believed IBS was a psychological condition â€“ it only existed in the patientâ€™s head.~It seems your understanding here of psychosomatic is dismissal - It is important to note that the symptoms with any psychosomatic illness are real and not in the persons head. I had IBS back in 1993-1994, and the symptoms were real, i.e. mucus and blood stained stools, cripling stiches, bloating, e.t.c I am absolutely 100% sure the illness was psychologically induced. I was in a very emotionally painful situation and after changing my relationship, followed by outlook on life, the problem sorted itself out. Of course it could be that depression may alter body chemistry and gut chemistry.Final point I want to make that I think is very valid is that the physical symptoms of psychosomatic illnesses are not in the head.A person with pathological grief may likely eventially present to a doctor with physical symptoms. thus will be a Psychosomatic illness.Also stress can eventually cause heart disease, the heart disease is real but the original cause was psychological.


----------

